# PCS to S. Korea



## toddski (Jan 29, 2014)

What's up bros... Can anyone give me some input or their experience of obtaining juice in S. Korea? So far everything I've read doesn't look good; hoping not to have to go a year without... thanks in advance!


----------



## chicken wing (Jan 30, 2014)

What kind of juice?  
Orange? 
Apple? 
Pineapple?


----------



## Joliver (Jan 30, 2014)

I will say that in SK, the laws aren't exactly lax on drug offenders.  SK is a straight to prison kind of place if you screw up.


----------



## Magical (Jan 30, 2014)

joliver said:


> I will say that in SK, the laws aren't exactly lax on drug offenders.  SK is a straight to prison kind of place if you screw up.



Jol you killed the thread bro


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 30, 2014)

There is a guy, goes by the name chin, always on his bike by the market.  He has all your juice connections.  Try his prune juice.....nice.


----------



## AliCat (Jan 30, 2014)

joliver said:


> I will say that in SK, the laws aren't exactly lax on drug offenders.  SK is a straight to prison kind of place if you screw up.



I concur with the above.  I spent two years in Seoul.  Just go there and party like everybody else.  You will have a blast.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 11, 2018)

I'll answer this after the summit


----------

